# Gimp et tablette graphique



## lasdelos (10 Mars 2003)

De puis le temps que j'entendais parler de Gimp, j'ai fini par l'installer et ça tourne très bien sur le X11 d'Apple. Par contre, je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner bien ma tablette Wacom dont le stylo reste insensible à la pression. Faut-il installer un driver unix différent du driver OSX de wacom? Si oui, quelqu'un aurait-il un tuyau pour savoir où le trouver oubien autre chose?


----------



## cedb3 (21 Mars 2003)

J'ai installé ça sur la distribution x86 RedHat 8
http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/
(c'est assez compliqué, mais ça marche)


----------

